# ipv6.ko Cannot allocate memory [SOLVED]

## pigreco

Hi,

I found this error in my /var/log/messages:

```
modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting ipv6 (/lib/modules/3.1.5-hardened/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko): Cannot allocate memory
```

it's a freshly installation of hardened gentoo with grsecurity+pax,

someone can help me?

regards, MaurizioLast edited by pigreco on Fri Jan 13, 2012 10:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

Do you need IPv6 support?  If yes, compile it as a built-in.  If no, compile it out and delete the module.  As a hardened user, you should avoid modules as much as possible.

----------

